# Collection of Antivirus and Security Programes



## Michael (25 مايو 2006)

حبيت أعرض لكم مجموعه طيبة من برامج الحماية 

::

من إعدادي الخاص أخوكم الزرعونيAlZarooni 



::

1- Download Avast 4 Pro 4.6.763 







April 07, 2006

هذا البرنامج أستعمله شخصياً على اللاب توب لحجمه المعقول و مفعوله الغير معقول

((طبعاً هذا رأي شخصي))

::

2- Download: Kerio MailServer 6.1.3.828 

Download: Kerio WinRoute Firewall 6.2.0.1323 






April 03, 2006

لم أُجربه ولكن مدح هذا البرنامج أكثر من موقع عالمي

::

3- Download ZoneAlarm AntiSpyware 6.1.744.001 






March 28, 2006 

هذا البرنامج غني عن التعريف ... مشكلته الوحيده كبر حجمه بالنسبة إلي

::

4- Download PC Tools AntiVirus 2.0






March 28, 2006 

تمكن هذا البرنامج من القبض على 115,000 virus 

جميل و فعال

::

5- Download Spyware Doctor 3.5.1.498 






March 23, 2006 

أحد البرامج المشهور بالنسبة إلى شباب الوطن العربي كثير ما رأيت المستخدمين يبحثون عنه

هذا هو الآن بين أيديكم

::

6- Download: Kaspersky Anti-Virus Personal 5.0.522

Download : Kaspersky Anti-Virus Personal Pro 5.0.522 






January 23, 2006 

برنامج فوق العادة في العمل و القوة ... أكثر شباب المنتدى يستعملونه

::

7- Download PC-Cillin Internet Security 14.1






March 07, 2006 

من ظمن البرامج القوية قابل للعمل على الشبكات كما هو معروف

::

8-Download F-Secure Internet Security 2006






November 09, 2005 

برنامج خفيف و عملي أستعملته مره و كان حلو .. ممكن اتجربه و تحكم بنفسك

::

9- Download BitDefender Professional Plus 9 9.5 






April 03, 2006 

يحتوي على Antivirus و Firewall و Antispam و Antispyware و Parental Control

::



الموضوع منقول للافادة

واى كراك او سيريال فقط اطلبوا

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## pola (25 مايو 2006)

مجموعة رائعة يا باشا

شكرا ليك كتير


----------

